# Trichotomy in the Mosaic Covenant



## JTB.SDG (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,

I'm editing my latest lesson for the covenant theology course I've been writing for local pastors here in Asia. So please know there is a purpose to these questions.

Here's another one: I'm seeing the word "trichotomy" or "trichotomist" being used with regard to the Mosaic Covenant in actually TWO different ways (I believe), and am looking for clarity. 

Beeke and other Puritans use this word in referring to the "Subservient" view of the Mosaic Covenant. It is trichotomist (3-fold) because there is a three fold understanding of God's covenants with man: 1) the covenant of works; 2) the covenant of grace; 3) the subservient covenant.

But I'm also seeing this word used in Witsius, Vos, and others, in the context of the Mosaic Covenant in a different sense. Vos cites Cocceius as he describes the covenant at Sinai, and how his view is trichotomist in that he sees the Covenant of Grace divided up 3 ways: 1) before the law; 2) under the law; 3) after the law.

These seem to be two different views. Was Cocceius an early proponent of the Subservient View? Did he have a three-fold understanding of God's covenant dealings IN GENERAL (works, grace, subservient) as well as a three-fold understanding of the Covenant of Grace (before, under, after)? Or is his "trichotomist" structure something completely different? Thanks!


----------

